# memory refresh : grub control chemicals



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

Can someone give me a quick summary and state all the grub preventer chemicals?

I remember Imidicloprid, such as Merit 0.5% Imidiclopid, which i thought had been the gold standard. But I cannot mail order that to CT, and it seems it's slowly being phased out?

And I am weary of buying anything from home depot or lowes these days regarding anything lawn related.

Basically looking for what to put down on a 1,100 square foot front yard patch of lawn in southern CT.
Is it just scotts grubex (Chlorantraniliprole - 0.08% ) these days?

Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

r7k said:


> ...Is it just scotts grubex (Chlorantraniliprole - 0.08% ) these days?
> 
> Thanks.


That's what I use - Scott's GrubEx around this time (mid-April) each year.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

what's the application rate of Chlorantraniliprole ?

at domyown for acelepryn that is 0.2% Chlorantraniliprole it says 1.1 to 2.3 lbs per 1000 sq foot.

can someone check my math, am i doing the following correctly:


```
0.2% to 0.08%  is  2.5x

if application rate of Acelepryn @ 0.2% is 1.1 to 2.3 lbs per 1 ksqft per its label on domyown then

if a scotts 14 lb bag @ 0.08%  divided by 2.5 is really a 5.6 lb bag equivalent
        5.6 / 1.1 = 5.09 ksqft    {minimum application rate}
        5.6 / 2.3 = 2.43 ksqft    {maximum application rate}
        5.6 / 1.7 = 3.29 ksqft     {medium application rate}

so that's why scott's says "up to" 5 ksqft

but really a scott's 14lb bag @ 0.08% should be about 2500 sqft ?
```


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The label on Acelepryn G says the maximum annual application of the active ingredient is 5.2 grams per 1k. I don't understand why the three products all have different rates.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@ionicatoms 
I'm guessing at least for Grubex is that considering there's really only a small window for Chlorantraniliprole to be successful on controlling grubs that they just give you the recommended amount for that time period. If Chlorantraniliprole could work at killing grubs further along in their life cycle they would probably up the may yearly limit.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

That makes sense to me. I'm using it to (hopefully) control sod webworms.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@ionicatoms I adopted that too. Threw down 1.55#/K on April 1st so I guess I'm reapplying 5/31,

Did see a lot of worms in my yard last night. I posted about it in pest part of the forum. Haven't a clue what they are.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> @ionicatoms I adopted that too. Threw down 1.55#/K on April 1st so I guess I'm reapplying 5/31,
> 
> Did see a lot of worms in my yard last night. I posted about it in pest part of the forum. Haven't a clue what they are.


Pics? Tag me in on that thread.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan Looks like it was fungus gnat larvae

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=27834&p=384328&hilit=sod#p384328


----------

